
Ask HN: How do you feel about sites that deny access to adblockers? - aphextron
Do publishers have a right to reserve their content only to those who support their advertisers, or should all content be free until some other kind of business model could be devised?
======
kazishariar
>> /dev/null

------
andreicon
if it can be done, I block the paywall with my adblocker

